# Sloooooow Motion Forum Today!  Anyone else having issues?



## the dude abides (Apr 11, 2011)

It took me almost 15 minutes to load this page just to start this thread.

I've been looking at stuff for the last few days both on cell phone and on this computer.  Everything has been fine as long as I'm not logged in.  So there's something going on for sure.

Once I logged in everything came to a grinding hault.  I posted a couple of replies to threads and even posted a photo to the "show yourself" thread.  I had no problems posting replies or photos other that it being slow.

Any ideas?


----------



## bbally (Apr 11, 2011)

The orange juice overhead and sidebar thing is back.  Maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 11, 2011)

After hitting the "submit" button for the above post, it took about 3 minutes for the page to be set


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 11, 2011)

Could be.  But it was much faster when I wasn't logged in and those ads were there.  My best uneducated guess is there is some tracking crap going on

 


bbally said:


> The orange juice overhead and sidebar thing is back.  Maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 11, 2011)

All good here no problems.(knock on wood)


----------



## thunderdome (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, the Tropicana thing is a bit overkill. I get the need for advertising but this one is serious


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeff made a thread this morning that may explain some of the slowness

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/105224/tropicana-ads


----------



## meateater (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey folks, I just buried I.E. for good. I am now using Google Chrome and it works AWESOME. I would run Norton after using I.E. and get 36-40 security threats everyday, I now get "0" . I can tell a major difference here. F.Y.I. it's a freebee.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 11, 2011)

Yea I have noticed it all day as well.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 12, 2011)

Have been using chrome for over a year, no problems here. Like meateater says there are few if any security threats uncovered with Norton. Most often it's just a cookie that they delete.


----------



## meateater (Apr 12, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Have been using chrome for over a year, no problems here. Like meateater says there are few if any security threats uncovered with Norton. Most often it's just a cookie that they delete.


No more cookie monster.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 12, 2011)

I think this is the new "acceptable" issue we have to deal with from Huddler. They now control this site instead of Jeff and it looks like we just have to deal with it or go somewhere else.


----------

